# Using Old T-Shirt Strips.......



## RavenTheRat (May 28, 2015)

Unusual amount of questions today 

So I'm cleaning up my room, and I've found some old school-spirit t-shirts from middle school (heavy cotton), and a soft cotton dress from elementary school that doesn't come close to fitting me anymore. I like to recylce and reuse things, so I was wondering- If I cut the T-shirts into strips, can I give them to my girls as nesting material and use the shirts to make toys for them? I won't use any part with a decal, just the fabric. 

I just wanted to make sure I'm not putting their health in danger :3
Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

I use my old tshirts and sweatshirts as sleep material for my kids. Either make them into something or just leave them whole.


----------



## RavenTheRat (May 28, 2015)

mimsy said:


> I use my old tshirts and sweatshirts as sleep material for my kids. Either make them into something or just leave them whole.


Awesome, thank you for the advice! I'm always glad to find a use for things so I don't have to throw them out


----------



## ButchVincentJules (Aug 2, 2015)

Is it okay to use coloured fabric do you think? 
I'm the same with plenty of old cotton t-shirts but most of them are coloured/dyed..


----------



## lost_whisper (Nov 11, 2014)

I think if the color stays in place it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

Added bonus is it smells like you, so in a way it can strengthen your bond even further  I've even found my rats prefer things that smell like me now, I think they see it as a safe zone.


----------

